# New To My Collections



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Finally I got Wingshooter 's TTF, very well build slingshot!









also got Frogman 's double bracing support natural with big single latex , this baby tube is 1cm in

diameter, very heavy pull!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wingshooter 's TTF


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

very nice slingshots


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I have every forum vendor's slingshot now expect " Tex-shooter!!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

erlkonig said:


> I have every forum vendor's slingshot now expect " Tex-shooter!!


awesome.. i finished my own gamekeeper blank, and have a slingshots.ws on its way. judging by my new found addiction , i think i will have at least one of each .. i really love making my own though.. to me, that is everything.. i have always made art.. but never 3 dimensionally like these slingshots. i feel like i picked it up really fast.. my 2D art experience translated well to 3 dimensions, in my opinion.
some of the coolest designs on here that ive seen are one offs that no one is selling.


----------

